# Boleys auto trim my homies shop in rogers arkansas



## Suburban Swingin

for this


----------



## VItreryda

yea


----------



## VItreryda

domino effect K.C Majestics
















wills








jose's still in progress
























notice no seem on the top








pure royalty's trunk


----------



## kandylac

_*Nice work*_


----------



## CADILLACSAM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U THE MAN DERICK. BAD ASS WORK LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE....


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Dec 13 2009, 10:27 PM~15971941
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  U THE MAN DERICK. BAD ASS WORK LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE....
> *


your car


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Suburban Swingin

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 13 2009, 10:56 PM~15972970
> *your car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  HEY BY THE WAY DO U GOT THE 1 POLISHED PIECE THAT HOLDS DOWN THE CARPET.. CANT FIND IT? HIT ME UP HOMIE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 14 2009, 02:37 AM~15971303
> *domino effect K.C Majestics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jose's still in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice no seem on the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure royalty's trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All very nice :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Chevillacs

Hey Derick whats up bro! Where in AR are you located?


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Dec 22 2009, 11:29 PM~16063769
> *Hey Derick whats up bro! Where in AR are you located?
> *


i am in Rogers right next to bentonville and fayettville  308 south first st. 72756


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

wuz up whiteboy..


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 23 2009, 09:05 AM~16066159
> *wuz up whiteboy..
> *


you know


----------



## The most hated

HEARD U DID BAD ASS WORK AND IM A BELIEVER AFTER SEEIN THAT ELCO. KEEP IT MOVIN HOMEBOY


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 24 2009, 02:46 AM~16075506
> *HEARD U DID BAD ASS WORK AND IM A BELIEVER AFTER SEEIN THAT ELCO. KEEP IT MOVIN HOMEBOY
> *


i will


----------



## Raise Up

Any more pics of this?


> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Dec 21 2009, 09:25 PM~16051796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigButta63

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Dec 24 2009, 02:46 AM~16075506
> *HEARD U DID BAD ASS WORK AND IM A BELIEVER AFTER SEEIN THAT ELCO. KEEP IT MOVIN HOMEBOY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

super nice work


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2010, 07:45 PM~16182699
> *super nice work
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

this looks fresh with no seam


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 8 2010, 12:27 PM~16225091
> *this looks fresh with no seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank ya


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 8 2010, 01:27 PM~16225091
> *this looks fresh with no seam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: looks better than factory


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 9 2010, 07:57 AM~16234747
> *:yes: looks better than factory
> *


 :werd:


----------



## FiveNine619

how much for some 1979 chevy monte carlo door panels in this style?








in black?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 9 2010, 01:21 PM~16235840
> *:werd:
> *


:werd:


----------



## VItreryda

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

Any new projects? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 8 2010, 02:41 PM~16549573
> *Any new projects? :biggrin:
> *


should have some hotrods in here tuesday


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## DEWEY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 9 2010, 02:37 AM~16556737
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats good GOODTIMES WITCHITA KS


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2010, 01:41 AM~16556770
> *whats good GOODTIMES WITCHITA KS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up homie... Shit's lookin SICK! I still need to get with you on my vert so I can get that shit done.


----------



## 79 cutty

Definitely some crazy skills...although I am bias towards the black seats! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 9 2010, 11:14 AM~16558642
> *Definitely some crazy skills...although I am bias towards the black seats!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2010, 01:11 AM~16555948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can i get fabric like this? i been searching forever for this material to go with the theme im doin 4 my lac project? is it durable? and how wide does it come? any help is greatly appreciated, love your work man, real tight


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2010, 02:41 AM~16556770
> *whats good GOODTIMES WITCHITA KS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit not much d trying to stay warm noahs shit came out sick when i get my money rite im get with you but we need to get seans vert ur way keep up the good work holmz :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

SAY TELL YOUR HOMIE HE HAS SOME NICE ASS INTERIORS ESPECIALLY ON THE HOT RODS LOVE THAT CLEAN LOOK GOOD WORK!


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 9 2010, 09:35 PM~16565246
> *SAY TELL YOUR HOMIE HE HAS SOME NICE ASS INTERIORS ESPECIALLY ON THE HOT RODS LOVE THAT CLEAN LOOK GOOD WORK!
> *


thanks  i get alot of hot rods in arkansas :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

this one came in today from a local builder Kenny Davis


----------



## garageartguy

:thumbsup: 
VERY NICE WORK!!!


----------



## lninjo

that interior on the impala is so OG


----------



## lninjo

AND THAT MURAL IN THE SHOP GOES HARD


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16583622
> *:thumbsup:
> VERY NICE WORK!!!
> *


yep why u think hes hookin up my 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by lninjo_@Feb 11 2010, 01:53 PM~16583674
> *AND THAT MURAL IN THE SHOP GOES HARD
> *


 :0 :0 :0 post that shit up derek :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

NICE WORK!!


----------



## Skim

TTT!!!!!


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## BThompsonTX

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 22 2010, 03:03 AM~16685920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Derick!!!

This one looks familiar.....


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

>


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

beautiful


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2010, 01:42 AM~16769316
> *beautiful
> *


WE NEED HIM IN THE WEST COAST :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Bustin out another top notch interior in record time I see! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hodaddy

Can u pm me a price quote on a 76 delta, FABIEN and TINO are almost finished with the hydro and chrome undies. I was telling him i really liked the work on the elco and he suggested u do the delta. i have friends in Fayetteville so i have a good idea on where ur located. By the way great effn work :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 2 2010, 03:16 AM~16769459
> *WE NEED HIM IN THE WEST COAST  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hodaddy_@Mar 4 2010, 09:03 AM~16794367
> *Can u pm me a price quote on a 76 delta, FABIEN and TINO are almost finished with the hydro and chrome undies. I was telling him i really liked the work on the elco and he suggested u do the delta. i have friends in Fayetteville so i have a good idea on where ur located. By the way great effn work :wow:
> *



Ah yes, Fayetteville.....great airport, literally in the middle of a field! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri

I'm really digging that paisley print is it durable?that armrest wrap don't look too tight!I've seen simular fabric @discount designer fabrics.com Kind of remind me of early Caddy Brocade uphostery


----------



## VItreryda

it a vynal a really heavy vynal


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 1 2010, 02:27 AM~16757889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

^^^ WOW! That's some great work!!^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

Derek's work for my regal:


----------



## 79 cutty

Oh yeah...and he did my arm rests for me as well:



















:biggrin:


----------



## Skim

amazing. what carpet did u use in the back of the 55? it looks like square weave


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 08:07 PM~16831188
> *amazing. what carpet did u use in the back of the 55? it looks like square weave
> *


yessir German square weave


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 9 2010, 03:39 AM~16836238
> *yessir German square weave
> *


and u know this. Thats VW shit


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## CustomMachines

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats to clean, specially the centerconsole..


----------



## 79 cutty

Damn that came out too sexy! Very clean! Pumping out those hot rods! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 11:22 AM~16826721
> *Derek's work for my regal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Repost :uh:









































but its a good repost though :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2010, 01:21 PM~16861533
> *Repost :uh:
> but its a good repost though  :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 10 2010, 07:57 PM~16854689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really really really nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
keep it up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2010, 10:17 AM~16868684
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## dekay24

wow :wow: . im really liking your style on the rod interiors. :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Mar 14 2010, 01:04 AM~16884406
> *wow :wow: . im really liking your style on the rod interiors. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i got a 57 in here now ill post in a few


----------



## fullsize67

some really clean work. how long you been doing interior work?


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Mar 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16889714
> *thanks i got a 57 in here now ill post in a few
> *


 :uh: its been more than a few unles we are talking a few days :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 15 2010, 01:10 AM~16892594
> *some really clean work. how long you been doing interior work?
> *


6 or 7 years


----------



## VItreryda

he never like the old interior in it probably cuzz i didnt do it were going all red inside


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## DEWEY

:wave:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

That is coming out insane! Can't wait to see the material stiched on there boss!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17063643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn,you the man D,can't wiat for you to do my 62. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

:0 more!


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

nice, what all colors can you get in german square weave carpet?


----------



## VItreryda

all i got a nice green for da 61


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 7 2010, 04:39 AM~17120631
> *all i got a nice green for da 61
> *


thats what im sayin


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 15 2010, 04:29 AM~17199368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! THAT LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## B_A_RIDER

damn man outstanding work :wow:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## Skim

ttt for some bad ass work!!!!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

That came out awesome man! Much better combo then the original tan color that he had in there for sure.


----------



## Renaul




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Apr 23 2010, 02:42 PM~17282501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF does this have to do with anything? :uh:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17305058
> *WTF does this have to do with anything?  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: ?????


----------



## fullsize67

anything new? love seeing pics of your work. looks like some of the cleanst out there.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Apr 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17347058
> *anything new? love seeing pics of your work. looks like some of the cleanst out there.
> *


soon to come been working on my trey


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 29 2010, 10:44 PM~17347710
> *soon to come been working on my trey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## DEWEY

hows the 63 coming where's some new pics fool oh get at me when u get a chance i need a price on some seats


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda

what back on the frame 7 weeks total


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 12 2010, 07:47 PM~17471246
> *what back on the frame 7 weeks total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming out hot! Whats set-up plans?


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2010, 09:40 AM~17475828
> *Coming out hot! Whats set-up plans?
> *


oh you know BMH whammytank 4 faucet slowdowns hardlines etc...


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 11 2010, 10:15 PM~17461735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 13 2010, 03:20 PM~17480133
> *oh you know BMH whammytank  4 faucet slowdowns hardlines etc...
> *


Now your talking! :biggrin: 

Gotta love the BMH whammy with the wide mouth! :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## elcaballo84LTD

clean


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

What's on the Hoizon? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

getting my motor ready


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 7 2010, 02:44 PM~17718942
> *getting my motor ready
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

more lil jobs


----------



## toxiconer

BADASS WORK.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

more work in


----------



## 79 cutty

So does this pic mean Brown sugar is 3rd in line to get done? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 24 2010, 11:00 AM~17875031
> *So does this pic mean Brown sugar is 3rd in line to get done?  :biggrin:
> *


no its last :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 24 2010, 02:45 PM~17877798
> *no its last :0
> *


Business first! Looking forward to seeing how the interior comes out on yours! :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@May 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17471246
> *what back on the frame 7 weeks total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks clean? anything special planned for your interior or clean stock?


----------



## Skim




----------



## VItreryda

ttt


----------



## rivman

No more pix?


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

COOL! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

TTT for badass work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2010, 10:06 PM~18241929
> *TTT for  badass work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 30 2010, 02:55 AM~18183455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How do you make them arm rest like on the black door panel are they fiberglass? I always wondered about that


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 13 2010, 09:11 AM~18300396
> *How do you make them arm rest like on the black door panel are they fiberglass?  I always wondered about that
> *


----------



## Skim




----------



## ol e

man first off u guys are sick!!!!
i need some royal blue paislay upholstery for my 64 impala ss.
i live in sweden so i need to buy enuff to cover most of my interior plus some extra incase.
what can u guys do for me and whats the ticket?
do u guys have any pictures of the same coloure i need or close to?? pleas send me all the info u got asap for order.


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## BIG DIRTY

SOMEONE HOOK UP A NUMBER FOR ME


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18675749
> *SOMEONE HOOK UP A NUMBER FOR ME
> *


479-544-6450 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## BIG DIRTY

TRYING TO MAKE A PHONE CALL TO THEM, THEY ARE NOT ANSWERING


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 29 2010, 12:39 PM~18693289
> *TRYING TO MAKE A PHONE CALL TO THEM, THEY ARE NOT ANSWERING
> *


That is his direct cell phone number...leave a message, he will get back to you!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2010, 02:46 PM~18693334
> *That is his direct cell phone number...leave a message, he will get back to you!    :biggrin:
> *


SPOKE TO HIM TODAY, HE HAS MY BUSINESS


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18695509
> *SPOKE TO HIM TODAY, HE HAS MY BUSINESS
> *


wussup  :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

OG deuce SS i did NOT A KIT I MADE EVERYTHANG FROM SCRATCH


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 30 2010, 12:29 AM~18695509
> *SPOKE TO HIM TODAY, HE HAS MY BUSINESS
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your cars in good hands he's the best out here period. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2010, 08:57 AM~18700599
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Your cars in good hands he's the best out here period. :biggrin:
> *


Is that your blu deuce? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18712302
> *Is that your blu deuce? :0  :cheesy:
> *


Nah homie ,mines coming harder then that. :biggrin:  but dereck is gonna do my guts also. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2010, 05:16 PM~18720219
> *Nah homie ,mines coming harder then that. :biggrin:   but dereck is gonna do my guts also. :biggrin:
> *


NICE! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18720394
> *NICE! :0  :cheesy:
> *


thats just a sample


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 3 2010, 03:06 AM~18722746
> *thats just a sample
> *


COOL! 

LOVE YOUR WORK :cheesy: , WISH U WERE CLOSER


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 3 2010, 12:52 PM~18722894
> *COOL!
> 
> LOVE YOUR WORK :cheesy: , WISH U WERE CLOSER
> *


1 day drive that ain't no thang. :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2010, 09:24 AM~18723506
> *1 day drive that ain't no thang. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know right! 

Believe me, I've thought about it alot cus I need to redo the int in the cutlass :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 3 2010, 12:31 PM~18723874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know right!
> 
> Believe me, I've thought about it alot cus I need to redo the int in the cutlass :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


quit thinkin and come on down :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala

DAMM HOMIE I CAME OUT TO ROGERS THIS PAST WEEKEND BUT DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GO OUT TO YOUR SHOP. I DID SEE IT AS I WAS LEAVING BACK TO FT WORTH THOUGH. I THINK ITS DOWNTOWN ROGERS. I CAME UP FOR A WEDDING ONLY FOR A DAY AND HAD TO GO BACK YESTERDAY TO GO TO WORK. ILL BE HEADING OUT TO ROGERS MORE OFTEN SO NEXT TIME ILL ROLL BY. TELL ALLEN AND EVERYONE I SAID WASSUP. THERE WAS A SHIT LOAD OF MOTORCYCLES OUT THERE TOO B.T.W. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SEE YALL IN VEGAS PEACE


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Oct 4 2010, 03:48 AM~18729309
> *DAMM HOMIE I CAME OUT TO ROGERS THIS PAST WEEKEND BUT DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GO OUT TO YOUR SHOP. I DID SEE IT AS I WAS LEAVING BACK TO FT WORTH THOUGH. I THINK ITS DOWNTOWN ROGERS. I CAME UP FOR A WEDDING ONLY FOR A DAY AND HAD TO GO BACK YESTERDAY TO GO TO WORK. ILL BE HEADING OUT TO ROGERS MORE OFTEN SO NEXT TIME ILL ROLL BY. TELL ALLEN AND EVERYONE I SAID WASSUP. THERE WAS A SHIT LOAD OF MOTORCYCLES OUT THERE TOO B.T.W. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SEE YALL IN VEGAS PEACE
> *


was the wedding at a golf course? my girl was working there


----------



## Sigala

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 4 2010, 03:09 AM~18729326
> *was the wedding at a golf course? my girl was working there
> *


NAH I THINK IT WAS IN FAYETTEVILLE ITS BY ARKANSAS UNIVERSITY


----------



## AndrewH

Yo Derreck, I may have asked you about it before, but I got a big ass sliding ragtop I need redone over the winter, would you be able to get the material (stayfast cambria, something cloth,purple, and waterproof?) and get it done? Would you perfer the whole car or could I bring you the top alone?

the hole is like 68x32"


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 8 2010, 03:31 PM~18767707
> *Yo Derreck, I may have asked you about it before, but I got a big ass sliding ragtop I need redone over the winter, would you be able to get the material (stayfast cambria, something cloth,purple, and waterproof?) and get it done? Would you perfer the whole car or could I bring you the top alone?
> 
> the hole is like 68x32"
> *


?? i can get it done tho


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 3 2010, 05:48 PM~18726018
> *quit thinkin and come on down :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## hi_ryder

best thing to come out of arkansas since bill clinton. :h5:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 11 2010, 06:18 AM~18781598
> *best thing to come out of arkansas since bill clinton.  :h5:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Anything new coming out of the lab? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 29 2010, 11:07 AM~18939558
> *Anything new coming out of the lab? :biggrin:
> *


shhh  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Oct 30 2010, 02:56 AM~18945720
> *shhh    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

Waiting patiently for pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

Dogg, your work is tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Nov 1 2010, 03:30 PM~18959613
> *Dogg, your work is tight. :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## vouges17

*nice ass interiors TTT*


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Dec 23 2010, 06:49 AM~19401360
> *nice ass interiors TTT
> *


thanks man too bad i wasnt closer i might have got to do your  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Carznmore1

what seats did you use in the elco?


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Carznmore1_@Dec 28 2010, 10:55 PM~19444564
> *what seats did you use in the elco?
> *


A sonata


----------



## Maverick

i got me a 62 caddy vert bro. i need some interior work done brother. maybe give me an estimate..i'll send ya some pics. you want it after paint i assume?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

damn nice work


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 31 2010, 09:01 PM~19470834
> *i got me a 62 caddy vert bro. i need some interior work done brother. maybe give me an estimate..i'll send ya some pics. you want it after paint i assume?
> *


yessir   :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

see ya at the end of the month bro..


----------



## scrape'n-by

whats the price for a basic redo of seats in white vinyl colored piping in a 97 towncar?


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 16 2010, 05:33 PM~17215644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN!!! NICE WORK....Looks like a whole new car.


----------



## bump512

:wow:


----------



## VItreryda

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2010, 12:30 AM~16554707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 7 2011, 03:34 PM~19531810
> *whats the price for a basic redo of seats in white vinyl colored piping in a 97 towncar?
> *


500 front 400 rear


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

Anything new rolling out of the shop? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2011, 10:48 AM~19721497
> *Anything new rolling out of the shop?  :biggrin:
> *


yup ill get piks sat :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 29 2011, 10:37 PM~19734508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hot Fire!


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 28 2011, 11:29 PM~19727808
> *yup ill get piks sat :biggrin:
> *


man you do so nice work homie . i work out here in az doing custom car audio for your car club out here. at street life customs. i would love how to do interior bro from some one like you. seats and other things. i can do some nice fiber slass interiors . but you are puttin it down.. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 31 2011, 10:47 AM~19744466
> *man you do so nice work homie . i work out here in az doing custom car audio for your car club out here. at street life customs. i would love how to do interior bro from some one like you. seats and other things. i can do some nice fiber slass interiors . but you are puttin it down.. :biggrin:
> *


whats your name i might of met you at the phx. show last year


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jan 31 2011, 04:39 PM~19748312
> *whats your name i might of met you at the phx. show last year
> *


nice talking to you bro. i will see what i can do on what we talk about.. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

TTT Great work ,,,where is your shop located??


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Jan 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19751126
> *TTT Great work ,,,where is your shop located??
> *


Rogers Arkansas 308 south first street 72756


----------



## Skim

:biggrin:


----------



## 16474

:wow: :wow: Love that !!



> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 05:14 PM~15969963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man. What did those seats come out of originally?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Man I have not forgotten ya, just need to get all of this Medical shit out the way, then I am gonna be bringing the car out too ya


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 3 2011, 08:19 AM~19775574
> *Looking good man. What did those seats come out of originally?
> *


91 el dogg


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 3 2011, 04:00 PM~19779461
> *91 el dogg
> *


that shit is looking good. i will post up some pics of new shit i have been working on out in az.. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## listoB

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## gold70monte

Great Work Coming out of the shop Homie


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2011, 01:00 AM~19824772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





























just finished up this bro hope you like..


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 9 2011, 08:54 AM~19826097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished up this bro hope you like..
> *


made sure to tuck all the wire homie and made it look clean under the hood for the customer. majestic s d memeber ride. got more pics coming up..still want to learn the interior bro from you..


----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## FreddieD

Just left a message at the shop.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Feb 9 2011, 03:56 PM~19828416
> *Just left a message at the shop.
> *


i got it ill call tomorrow


----------



## WIZATIT

I wanted to know how much for leather interior in my malibu, I wanted the interior of a 2001 lincoln town car if possible...

Here is my bu
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=577676


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2011, 10:48 PM~19831751
> *i got it ill call tomorrow
> *


I just gotta wait for my Disability hearing, and what is up with my back, and I am gonna tow the Elco out to ya homie. Let ya do what you do


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19838439
> *I just gotta wait for my Disability hearing, and what is up with my back, and I am gonna tow the Elco out to ya homie.  Let ya do what you do
> *


thats wussup  you know ill do it right


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by WIZATIT_@Feb 10 2011, 03:27 PM~19837014
> *I wanted to know how much for leather interior in my malibu, I wanted the interior of a 2001 lincoln town car if possible...
> 
> Here is my bu
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=577676
> *


nice boo so ya i can make dat fit you car some timimg cuttib shapin it will look like it was meant to be the seats above are el doe seats cut to fit


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 12 2011, 12:31 AM~19850392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking sick homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

as always looking top notch! :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX

Looks awesome Derick! As soon as I get my shop going I will bring my 62 in for you to work some magic.


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Feb 16 2011, 01:27 PM~19884057
> *Looks awesome Derick!  As soon as I get my shop going I will bring my 62 in for you to work some magic.
> *


foe sho


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

PM Sent


----------



## Skim




----------



## VItreryda




----------



## 79 cutty

As always man....cmae out clean as hell!


----------



## BThompsonTX

Derrick-

What are those seats out of?


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Mar 2 2011, 08:08 AM~19995862
> *Derrick-
> 
> What are those seats out of?
> *


i belive a 92 caddy eldorado


----------



## littlerascle59

Wow...., stunning work mayne. :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## rivman

LOOKS AWESOME!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13

how much does something like this go for? you do some nice work  


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 13 2009, 04:14 PM~15969963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VItreryda

ON AN ELCO OR JUST THAT STYLE?


----------



## 155/80/13

No just That style


----------



## HRTBT65

TTT!!!! UR PUTN IT DOWN!!!! GOOD WORK, I'M LOVN UR HOT ROD STYLE INTERIORS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Mar 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20053568
> *TTT!!!! UR PUTN IT DOWN!!!! GOOD WORK, I'M LOVN UR HOT ROD STYLE INTERIORS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx


----------



## 79 cutty

Anything new coming out for the summer? :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 8 2011, 11:04 AM~20290668
> *Anything new coming out for the summer? :biggrin:
> *


ohhh yea ive been to busy to post piks i will soon 58 impala wagon next just did a 72 chev stepside  my cars chrome is on its way back home haha


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Apr 9 2011, 08:42 PM~20300443
> *ohhh yea ive been to busy to post piks  i will soon    58 impala wagon next  just did a 72 chev stepside   my cars chrome is on its way back home haha
> *


Definitely have to post up some pics! :biggrin: 

Got to post up some of those chrome pics too! :biggrin:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

TTT


----------



## Slasen

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 AM~16555906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for something like this for a 64 Biscayne 4 door sedan, it would be 2 bench seats and 4 door cards and headliner.


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Feb 22 2011, 10:47 PM~19938751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much does something like this cost on a 62 chevy impala


----------



## Los 210

VERY NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## jojo928

SICK WORK.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TTT....what happened to the updates????


----------



## biglewy805

Whats up Dereck Long time no talk and long time for u not to have gotten bak to me on redoing the things on my cutlass that u said u wer gonna redo like the buttons on the seats that cameout and other touchups..... Cruised by ur shop but u never answerd the door. Pm me ur number so we can talk.....


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## DEWEY

dereck whats up bro where u at?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Did we loose another talented artist???


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^ Hopefully it's because he's too busy with business to get on here


----------



## MinieMe209

STREET HUSTLE said:


> dereck whats up bro where u at?


Found him!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/362815-the_cat-check-plis.html


----------

